# Going to Russia from Dubai



## shem (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi there! i received the letter of invitation from my friend living in russia and now i will be applying for a working visa. Im currently employed but my contract was about to expire in 4 mons time. 

I tried to contact the russian embassy (tel and email) but im getting no response. 
Please advise if you happen to know the requirements/ docs needed. Thanks.


----------



## moscowbni (Jun 12, 2010)

*Russia info*



shem said:


> Hi there! i received the letter of invitation from my friend living in russia and now i will be applying for a working visa. Im currently employed but my contract was about to expire in 4 mons time.
> 
> I tried to contact the russian embassy (tel and email) but im getting no response.
> Please advise if you happen to know the requirements/ docs needed. Thanks.


I currently live in Moscow. There are a lot of documents required. Check out the following websites: redtape.ru and expat.ru for local information.


----------

